# CANCELLED Type 1 diabetes, exercise & diet, Leeds Beckett Uni, 8 - 10 Sept 2017



## Copepod (May 17, 2017)

Details here: http://www.leedsbeckett.ac.uk/events/faculty-events/type-1-diabetes-event/

Currently, expressions of interest are sought, rather than bookings. Cost expected to be about £50 for weekend, to include activities and midday & evening meals & refreshments, but not accommodation.


----------



## HOBIE (May 28, 2017)

Good Experience. Knowledge is king


----------



## Copepod (Jun 6, 2017)

Emails have been sent to people who registered interest. 100 places available.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 7, 2017)

I had a BMR test done a couple of weeks ago. Not BMI. BMR is breathing & heart rate, I was on an exercise bike at the time & was only beaten by a 31yr old fit kid. My BMR was 1432. Was pleased


----------



## Bloden (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks like it's 'sold out' already...bummer.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 16, 2017)

Booking available here: https://leedsbeckettsport.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_38GyUWUVVkOhaaF
Apparently there was an online glitch, now resolved.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 24, 2017)

Event has been cancelled. I received an email today, which included this text:
"Thank you for registering for the Type 1 Diabetes Managing Food and Insulin for Activity event. Unfortunately, due to lower levels of uptake than anticipated we have taken the difficult decision to postpone the event until early next year. As a not-for-profit initiative, it is important to us that we are able to provide a high-quality event that is both affordable to our participants and sustainable for our partners. We appreciate that this will be a disappointment and a FULL refund will be paid into the account that you paid with by the end of the week. We would like to take this opportunity to thank you for your interest and hope that we have your continued support in the future. Whilst we plan to move the event into next year, the University will be holding a number of free public engagement events specifically for the type 1 diabetes community."


----------

